# BABIES ! and lots of them !



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

*Skittles Had Her Babies
Our rat skittles was supposed to be a boy when we got her. Shes a GIRL !  She had approx. 11 babies yesturday ( cant see too much wiggling ) we will be officially counting on Wednesday February 19th 2014 ! We are going to keep one female but sadly she had WAY too many for us to keep all of them  would love to. Skittles is really young and her babies look fat and plump she has hardly left them since yesturday constantly feeding them ! 
If anyone is looking for a new pet near Kitchener- Waterloo, Stratford, New Hamburg, Listowel, OR ANYWHERE IN PERTH COUNTY PLEASE CALL ME ! 226-747-5223 ! I will post pictures as their colours come through !!!!


We MAY charge an adoption fee just to make sure that these rats DO NOT become a snakes lunch or any other carnivorous animals meal !!!! *​


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

This is momma Skittles ! A day before babies came !


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

Sneak Peek ! 13 ?


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Yep I was about I say looks like thirteen


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

Aww looks like 13, wow!! Lots of babies, can't wait to see what colors they'll be!


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

little ratty babies omg! so cute!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! Congrats!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I see 14; one hiding underneath the pile?


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah Nanashi we recounted last night :






14


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is tht dark one in your right palm a runt?


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

Not sure they all seem pretty much the smae size now


----------



## snailsmeen (Mar 7, 2014)

So so cute!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Pictures...? How are the babies doin? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

I will upload pics of them, sorry for the absence, figuring out new apartment stuff and dealing with 17 rats is a lot of work lol. They all survived and are doing great, but we've only found homes for 4-6 of the 14 babies. But i have some ideas, the only hard thing is theres two beautiful boys at the SPCA here for adoption( Will be euthanized if not adopted soon). They're Siamese Dumbo Rex's and they're so nice. Whoever owned them before they were sent to the shelter must have loved them because if you lift them up to your nose and say "kisses" they give you kisses. (Will post video when we get them)

but yeah they boys and girls are great (6 girls, 8 boys) and they are all running around like crazy and bugging Skittles. We separated the boys 3 days ago because they're on real food now and we don't want any more babies. I have pictures that i will post but i'm about to go out.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Great!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

